# Sending Parcels : UPS Access Point



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone used UPS access point too send parcels/ receive parcels.

I was using myhermes but was concerned with the collection delivery part of the process which involved people in taxis and private cars delivery stuff.....with no depot to collect from if you are not in.

With the UPS access point you send/ receive from local access points. I have one within a 2 minute drive at a local retail park (Brandtano







)

Appreciate this may not work for remote locations or for people without the means to collect.

I'm normally at work when a courier attempts delivery so this service would suit me better. The access points also have better opening hours then the post office.

Labels are printed on-line and you get a written receipt from the access point as well as emails text alerts for tracking.

11kg parcel with £100 insurance worked out at £8.10

Had my first consignment in transit (classic







) and will update with how it went.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Similar reasons why i've started collecting stuff from Amazon lockers. Pick it up when convenient and their Super Saver delivery is only 2 days with it (you only pay £1.99 if you want it next day). So more convenient and faster for me. I think the locker thing will really take off over the next year given how many InPost are installing round me


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Similar reasons why i've started collecting stuff from Amazon lockers. Pick it up when convenient and their Super Saver delivery is only 2 days with it (you only pay £1.99 if you want it next day). So more convenient and faster for me. I think the locker thing will really take off over the next year given how many InPost are installing round me


Agree see this type of service taking off too. Haven't used amazon locker yet though will take a look as often order stuff off them.

UPS also quote a 2 day delivery schedule as standard.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am not defending My Hermes as they recently lost a package of mine, but if you order the 3 day service with home collection you do get any old person turning up, but they also offer a drop off but not collection point service which works well. I can tell you that if you open an account with them then you get free insurance for £50 and they pay out quite quickly!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I used this slightly more expensive version where I dropped off the parcel at my local collection point but it was actually delivered in person at the other end. It was only a pound more I think so I just went with that. Worked out ok for me.

Spence


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I am not defending My Hermes as they recently lost a package of mine, but if you order the 3 day service with home collection you do get any old person turning up, but they also offer a drop off but not collection point service which works well. I can tell you that if you open an account with them then you get free insurance for £50 and they pay out quite quickly!


I recently arranged collection of a gene cafe using myhermes. The seller was a bit concerned when some bloke turned up in an old taxi to collect it......no receipt provided

Not very professional, I was also a bit concerned at the time.

That said it is an economy service and all my parcels have survived, though I am really careful about packing.


----------



## Nandy (Jan 29, 2014)

hi,

My e-commerce portal is built on Magento and I am looking to integrate UPS access point API at the checkout. Does anyone know if it is mandatory to have an account with UPS for doing so? I ask this as I want to use UPS service only through Parcel2go and not directly, since Parcel2go has much better discounted rate. But I still want to be able to integrate their API. Let me know if anyone has any idea about this.

Thanks,

Nandita


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

GS11 said:


> I recently arranged collection of a gene cafe using myhermes. The seller was a bit concerned when some bloke turned up in an old taxi to collect it......no receipt provided
> 
> Not very professional, I was also a bit concerned at the time.
> 
> That said it is an economy service and all my parcels have survived, though I am really careful about packing.


Point is though, that My Hermes also allow you to drop your parcel off at an access point. this service is faster and cheaper and saves collection by anyone! They now have a number of vans on the road and are trying to cut out the independent person who drops parcels off by day, and fast food by night!


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

The only thing to be mindful of when using UPS drop off is the parcel size. I had to arrange courier collection of a Fracino Cherub in its original packaging from stub24. The box measured 50cm x 40cm x 40cm. The weight was not an issue but the size was too big for drop off.

I used parcel2go.com to get courier quotes and ended up with TNT collecting from Stu and delivering next day. The delivery fee was pretty fair, but the insurance to cover the cost of the machine was a bit steep.

In my experience myhermes are shockers and have found several parcels lobbed over my side gate : 6" solid door with no idea what is on the other side if you toss something over it!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Point is though, that My Hermes also allow you to drop your parcel off at an access point. this service is faster and cheaper and saves collection by anyone! They now have a number of vans on the road and are trying to cut out the independent person who drops parcels off by day, and fast food by night!


With the gene the seller had no means too drop off at collection point hence myhermes dodgy taxi driver collecting

.....on the delivery front can you opt with myhermes to deliver to collection point only ie not home address?



AliC said:


> The only thing to be mindful of when using UPS drop off is the parcel size. I had to arrange courier collection of a Fracino Cherub in its original packaging from stub24. The box measured 50cm x 40cm x 40cm. The weight was not an issue but the size was too big for drop off.
> 
> I used parcel2go.com to get courier quotes and ended up with TNT collecting from Stu and delivering next day. The delivery fee was pretty fair, but the insurance to cover the cost of the machine was a bit steep.
> 
> In my experience myhermes are shockers and have found several parcels lobbed over my side gate : 6" solid door with no idea what is on the other side if you toss something over it!


hmmm...just sent double boxed classic and length was 56cm

according too p2go site ups accesspoint limits are:



*20 kg maximum parcel weight*


*0.8 m maximum parcel length*


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Update: all went very well with ups accesspoint

Package was gaggia classic and weighed 11kg

With optional £100 insurance cost £8.10 to send (booked via parcel2go)

Got delivered to the buyers access point within 21hours and importantly in one piece









Tracking details even included a copy of the signature of the recipient

Would recommend:good:


----------



## natalie.donaldson (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Nandita,

I work for the UPS access points, if you want to send me your contact details I might be able to help you out.

Thanks

Natalie



Nandy said:


> hi,
> 
> My e-commerce portal is built on Magento and I am looking to integrate UPS access point API at the checkout. Does anyone know if it is mandatory to have an account with UPS for doing so? I ask this as I want to use UPS service only through Parcel2go and not directly, since Parcel2go has much better discounted rate. But I still want to be able to integrate their API. Let me know if anyone has any idea about this.
> 
> ...


----------

